# B14 CENTER TRUNK PANEL



## TooDLeZ (Apr 28, 2005)

Whats up all. This is probably already a thread elsewhere but i cant find it. I want to replace this nasty ass reflector panel on my trunk with either a color coded panel, carbon fiber, or black. in that order. do you guys know if nissan offers a color coded one for the sentra??? please help


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

choices respectivly;

1. no, you need to paint it your self (have a shop do it for perfect color match)
2. there is not a real carbon fiber piece, the 99 sentra SE-L has a grey/black checker board pattern that looks like carbon fiber.
3. black, look for a 95 XE <thats the correct year? im not sure but i know they exist, go to a junk yard)


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a '95 XE, wrong year, mines fake C/F... 

You could always make your own C/F piece.... or have it custom made...


----------



## TooDLeZ (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks for the help. does anyone have a VIN for the checkerboard so i can get one off of nissan. or a part number???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

heres a pic of one


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

holy resize batman!!!!

here is the black on


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*hey*

I called my 2 closest nissan dealer and they both said the trunk center panel has been discontinued, i think this is ridiculous, but anyone knows any website that sells em ?

(on CF look alike or black)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

godspeed said:


> I called my 2 closest nissan dealer and they both said the trunk center panel has been discontinued, i think this is ridiculous, but anyone knows any website that sells em ?
> 
> (on CF look alike or black)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You're best bet is to go to a junkyard and look for a wrecked '95 GXE or SEL. if worse comes to worse, they can look it up on their database and possible get you one from anotehr yard. I know that's how I got mine when I was looking for one. And you hafta specify that its black. I asked for black and got wannabe carbonfiber but its better than the red that they offered me the first time.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*yup*

Tried doing that they can't find anything in a 100 mile radius (that's their limit.)

This actually sucks, i don't care if it's the CF or the black one, any will do, but this red one sucks ! LOL

Someone please post a website or something that can help.

Thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could always simply try to cover the one you have right now with black vinyl. if you dont like it just pull it off.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

godspeed said:


> I called my 2 closest nissan dealer and they both said the trunk center panel has been discontinued, i think this is ridiculous, but anyone knows any website that sells em ?
> 
> (on CF look alike or black)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


nissan makes every part for every car up to 10 years after that car is produced.

call Greg Vogel at mossy nissan. Mossy is a sponsor of this board and you can find him and his contact info from their part in the classified section.

also www.mossyperformance.com


----------

